# Newbie saying "Hello to TT owners"



## TehTarik (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi to the Moderators and TT forummers,

Yes, I just joined this wonderful forum (browsed prior to joining). A Newbie, indeed. Newbie wishes moderators and all TT guys/gals - "Wish you a pleasant day and pleasure making your acquaintance." I'm from KL, Malaysia.

TTC
Regards,
TehTarik [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi , and welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I bet you dont see many TTs out there


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TehTarik said:


> Hi to the Moderators and TT forummers,
> 
> Yes, I just joined this wonderful forum (browsed prior to joining). A Newbie, indeed. Newbie wishes moderators and all TT guys/gals - "Wish you a pleasant day and pleasure making your acquaintance." I'm from KL, Malaysia.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Helllloooooooo


----------



## TehTarik (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the 'welcome' message. Yes, yellow_TT, not many (yellow and unique) TTs on the road.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

